# Low Tar, Low Nicotine Cigarettes



## brian10421 (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy Silk Cut Silver cigarettes in Dubai (I am in Tecom), or where I can buy similar low tar, low nicotine cigarettes? Thanks.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

brian10421 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Silk Cut Silver cigarettes in Dubai (I am in Tecom), or where I can buy similar low tar, low nicotine cigarettes? Thanks.


There is a brand of Marlboro with holes in the filter like Silk Cuts, they are in a white packet.


----------



## brian10421 (Nov 26, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> There is a brand of Marlboro with holes in the filter like Silk Cuts, they are in a white packet.


Thanks.

Do you know what they are called and if you can get them easily in Dubai? If you mean Marlboro Ultra Lights (Silver) they have 4mg tar and 0.4mg nicotine.

Silk cut Silver have 1mg tar and 0.1mg Nicotine. Ideally I would like something similar.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

brian10421 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you know what they are called and if you can get them easily in Dubai? If you mean Marlboro Ultra Lights (Silver) they have 4mg tar and 0.4mg nicotine.
> 
> Silk cut Silver have 1mg tar and 0.1mg Nicotine. Ideally I would like something similar.


Bo not ultra lights there is one lighter, they are also 0.1mg
They are on sale everywhere, look for the whitest pack of marlboro


----------



## brian10421 (Nov 26, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Bo not ultra lights there is one lighter, they are also 0.1mg
> They are on sale everywhere, look for the whitest pack of marlboro


Thanks Mikey.

Found them Marlboro Gold Smooth (or Gold Marlboro Smooth as stated on the pack).

Yep, 1mg tar and 0.1mg nicotine. The advantage being that I can smoke four times as many :eek2:

Cheers.


----------

